# RIP Neil Armstrong.



## SAKO (Jul 27, 2012)

Nothing to do with music.

Just heard it, wanted to share it.

What a guy.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, but why is this in the classical music section and not in the community section?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Thread moved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

I was four. My mom woke me up to watch. Picture quality was poor. I had no clue what was happening. That's all I remember.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A real pioneer in the space program here ... I am sure he will be greatly missed by his fellow astronauts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A real pioneer indeed! The whole moon landing was staged in Area 51.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I presume you're joking COAG, but just in case there's any truly thick people here:





R.I.P to one of my few childhood heroes  You are forever a hero to science!


----------

